# "WE NOTICED" Letter to Obama



## tkmn204 (Nov 21, 2006)

Received this from a friend in an email, thought I would pass it on to you all. 


*"WE NOTICED"*

*President Obama:*

*Today I read of your administrations' plan to re-define September 11 as a National Service Day. Sir, it's time we had a talk.........*

*During your campaign, Americans watched as you made mockery of our tradition of standing and crossing your heart when the Pledge of Allegiance was spoken. You, out of four people on the stage, were the only one not honoring our tradition.*

*YES, "We noticed." *

*During one of your many speeches, Americans heard you say that you intended to visit all 57 states. *
*We all know that Islam, not America has 57 states.*

*YES, "We noticed." *

*When President Bush leaned over at Ground Zero and gently placed a flower on the memorial, while you nonchalantly tossed your flower onto the pile without leaning over.*

*YES, "We noticed." *

*Every time you apologized to other countries for America's position on an issue we have wondered why you don't share our pride in this great country. When you have heard foreign leaders berate our country and our beliefs, you have not defended us. In fact, you insulted the British Crown beyond belief.*

*YES, "We noticed." *

*When your pastor of 20 years, "God-damned America" and said that 9/11 was "America's chickens coming home to roost" and you denied having heard recriminations of that nature, we wondered how that could be. You later disassociated yourself from that church and Pastor Wright because it was politically expedient to do so.*

*YES, "We noticed."*

*When you announced that you would transform America, we wondered why. With all her faults, America is the greatest country on earth. Sir, KEEP THIS IN MIND, "if not for America and the people who built her, you wouldn't be sitting in the White House now." Prior to your election to the highest office in this Country, you were a senator from Illinois and from what we can glean from the records available, not a very remarkable one.*

*YES, "We noticed." *

*All through your campaign and even now, you have surrounded yourself with individuals who are basically unqualified for the positions for which you appointed them. Worse than that, the majority of them are people who, like you, bear no special allegiance, respect, or affection for this country and her traditions.*

*YES, "We noticed."*

*You are 9 months into your term and every morning millions of Americans wake up to a new horror heaped on us by you. You seek to saddle working Americans with a health care/insurance reform package that, along with cap and trade, will bankrupt this nation.*

*YES, "We noticed."*

*We seek, by protesting, to let our representatives know that we are not in favor of these crippling expenditures and we are labeled "un-American", "racist", "mob". We wonder how we are supposed to let you know how frustrated we are. You have attempted to make our protests seem isolated and insignificant. Until your appointment, Americans had the right to speak out.*

*YES, "We noticed."*

*On September 11, 2001 there were no Republicans or Democrats, only Americans. And we all grieved together and helped each other in whatever way we could. The attack on 9/11 was carried out because we are Americans. *

*And YES, "We noticed." *

*There were many of us who prayed that as a black president you could help unite this nation. In six months you have done more to destroy this nation than the attack on 9/11. You have failed us.*

*YES, "We noticed."*

*September 11 is a day of remembrance for all Americans. You propose to make 9/11 a "National Service Day". While we know that you don't share our reverence for 9/11, we pray that history will report your proposal as what it is... a disgrace.*

*YES, "We noticed."*

*You have made a mockery of our Constitution and the office that you hold. You have embarrassed and slighted us in foreign visits and policy.*

*YES, "We noticed..."*

*We have noticed all these things. We will deal with you. When Americans come together again, it will be to remove you from office.*

*Take notice.*


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

+1 :rock:


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh, the people HAVE taken notice! Take a good hard look at the Republican win in New Jersey, a strong message about the impotence of the Dems. 
Let's just hope Americans keep moving forward, most forget too fast...


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

They have def noticed, its a beginning. In my life I have never seen people so interested in politics and talking about it all the time. I think they have awoken the sleeping giant.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

7costanza said:


> They have def noticed, its a beginning. In my life I have never seen people so interested in politics and talking about it all the time. I think they have awoken the sleeping giant.


Well said, 7. Seems that swine flu made you a little more insightful "Gotta get me some of that!"


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Well said, 7. Seems that swine flu made you a little more insightful:razz: "Gotta get me some of that!"


I was pretty sick for a while, thanks for the get well wishes..pffft.. I am very political though Griff,I talk alot of politics.. I try to keep it to a dull roar here so im not mistaken for one of those Right Wing Extremists.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

7costanza said:


> ..I try to keep it to a dull roar here so im not mistaken for one of those Right Wing Extremists.


You got a problem with Right-Wing Extremists?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

KozmoKramer said:


> You got a problem with Right-Wing Extremists?


No, just resident (monkey baby) psychics I assure you, he's cool


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Great post!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Denial is an awful thing.

 
White House: Losses Not About Obama
Says 2010 midterm elections are better litmus test. Full Story


----------

